
Russia promises legal action over NSA surveillance scandal - Libertatea
http://rt.com/politics/internet-surveillance-western-prevent-928/
======
OldSchool
As Americans I think we have reached some kind of milestone for irony when we
are being (validly) lectured by the heirs to our cold war nemesis about
privacy.

BTW, I think modern day Russia is pretty epic to visit, and there are a lot of
brilliant engineers there.

~~~
jstanley
I can vouch for there being brilliant engineers.

I recently went to an ACM ICPC practice week in Zurich. The teams present were
mostly evenly matched, except for the Russians. They kicked ass completely.
They won every single day by a long way.

~~~
gngeal
I suspect that's a math-heavy competition? This goes back to the times of
Dijkstra, who - when visiting Russia - wrote quite unflatteringly about most
stuff Soviet but the one thing he praised was that his Russian lecture
attendees were uncommonly well-grounded in math and the theory of computation.

------
footoverhand
It's interesting that this event may spur countries into making their own
electronics, rather than depending on multinational corporations which may
include "special features" for the US government.

This encouragement of nationalism may be what we need to reduce the number of
unemployed.

~~~
bilbo0s
Good for consumers too. I wouldn't mind seeing... say... Indonesia's take on
the app store concept. Growing middle class there that all want to teach their
kids english.

These sorts of crises generate massive opportunities.

I think this gets filed under "Creative Destruction".

~~~
stephengillie
I want to see "Made in USA" on more electronic devices.

~~~
bilbo0s
Given the late surveillance system revelations...

I don't.

------
kposehn
This is really just a distraction.

Currently Russia is using Syria and this as a distraction for much more low-
profile energy consolidation moves in Eastern Europe. Russia doesn't care a
white about NSA surveillance (they do the same thing after all with impunity)
- what they do care about is keeping world focus away from moves to
consolidate influence in their periphery.

~~~
cinquemb
Just like Qatar and its western allies are trying to use Syria… makes no
difference to ordinary citizens in Syria…

------
dguido
lol: "NSA Is No Match for the FSB"

[http://www.themoscowtimes.com/opinion/article/nsa-is-no-
matc...](http://www.themoscowtimes.com/opinion/article/nsa-is-no-match-for-
the-fsb/481913.html)

